# Benzodiazepines caution



## Guest

Here is an important excerpt from an article on Benzodiazepines (Klonopin,Xanax, Valium... etc.)"Long-term effectsThe use of benzodiazepines over a long period of time (more than two to three weeks) is not recommended.Benzodiazepines can help to relieve anxiety in the short term. But they do not solve the problem that caused the anxiety in the first place - they treat the symptoms but not the cause.The long-term use of benzodiazepines may cause:drowsinesslack of motivation difficulty thinking clearly memory loss personality change changes in emotional responses anxiety irritability aggression difficulty sleeping disturbing dreams nausea headaches skin rash menstrual problems sexual problems greater appetite weight gain increased risk of accidents increased risk of falling over (older people). Very high doses of benzodiazepines over a long period of time may cause confusion, lack of coordination, depression and slurred speech and may lead to increased aggressiveness.It is ironic that the long-term effects include anxiety and sleeplessness when these are the very problems that benzodiazepines are supposed to relieve."Check it out for yourselves: http://www.adf.org.au/drughit/facts/hdaymi.html Evie


----------



## kamie

Well Evie, I've had a standing prescription of Xanax for YEARS.Some times I take them. Sometimes I don't.I have not had any trouble with them at all.Infact, they have probably saved me from the big one(heart attack)because I was told to add one xanax to each of my HBP doses 3X a day back in june when my pulse was doing mysterious things and spikng over 100 for days at a time.I recently was finally diagnosed with heart failure.Finally got the right med for my heart.I forget to take the xanax now.Not a problem.Just like I forgot to take that evil barbituate Fiorecet when my migraines suddenly stopped in June.Poof....gone.Poof.........forgot to take the Fiorecet and there sits many bottles my secretary just had filled like she always did when that time of the month rolled around.Amazing aint' it.There's no accounting why one med will work well for some and be the devil substance for another.For me, Soy is the great evil of the world.For that matter, I am absolutely beyond a doubt hallucinatory and wildly crazy on most big gun Narcotics.Bad Bad puke till my guts bleed sick with Narcotics.No Paxil either. I see flashing lights and get little explosions in my head on that stuff.Way Way scary.And Alcohol....well, it's just not worth the headache and it's just not worth the bloating and it's just not worth what it does to my metabolism and my skin and worst of all, it's just not worthall the idiodic social situations that seem to surround that kind of "fun"????!!One too many rock and roll guys with one too many a tortured creative misunderstood artist tale..............yeesh...........there just comes the day when a girl has to say, oh go away!!!!(LOL)So Xanax? oh that's the least of the evil for me.there it sits in the top drawer with the Fiorecet and the phenegran suppositories and the phenegran tablets and who the heck even knows where I left that box of darvacet and demerol and more phenegran that I have left over from those surgeries back in april.But don't even mess with my Hyoscyamine because with out that my bowels are too painful and I become a very very crankey person.Medications.Which ones do you the best?Kamie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB

One Xanax a day for me has been a God-send. I can't imagine being without it. My Effexor does a pretty good job of keeping the anxiety at bay, but if by chance I start to feel a little anxiety creeping up on me, Xanax just knocks it right out.I take a .5 mg pill 1x a day. It's enough to keep things running smoothly. If my doctor refused to give it to me, I'd find one that would, because there really are no other meds out there quite like it.


----------



## Guest

Maybe you need to discuss this with the experts who wrote the article?


----------



## Guest

Also...Just because something makes you feel good doesn't necessarily mean that it is good for you.I also used to take Xanax..... I stopped it when I realized it was masking my symptoms instead of healing them.Have you discussed alternatives with your docs?I'm not trying to pull a plug on any of you... I just feel compelled to share with you what I know, in the hopes that it might spare you more grief.Take care,Evie


----------



## cindy80004

Essencedechat - Have to agree with Kammie and Tummy Troubles on this one. I have taken diazepam for anxiety for over 10 years. Thankfully, I have never experienced a single symptom listed in your post. I also take a small amount and have never abused it. I also have a wonderful doctor, have a physical every year and find that the symptoms listed in your post could be the same for many other drugs, Rx and OTC. I realize that everyone is different, but for ME, it has allowed me to live a somewhat normal life. I do appreciate your concern and the research you did and for sharing it. However, just because something makes you feel good doesn't necessarily mean that it's bad for you either. I hope you find what helps you the very best. For me, I'll stick with what works. Blessings, Cindy


----------



## kamie

Evie honey you be compelled all you want.I think it's good that you are sorting out your stuff.Sometimes we do that.Sort and reassess the bagage of the past.But that's your past.Not mine.I truly appreciate the warnings but really, for a lot of people Xanax is not a problem.That's why they give it to us.A lot of us never ask for more and we even turn down scripts if we haven't needed a refill in a while.My BP goes up they hand out the xanax.I'm on a heart med now.It was just a matter of time.Xanax did not mask my symptoms at all.They knew just fine when my heart was tachycardic because the pulse was up over 100.And if it did mask the symptoms then thank goodness because having a high pulse is very destructive to the body.Actually the heart med makes me feel pretty good.Would that mean it's not necessarily good for me?Because I need the heart med so I won't die from a heart attack does not mean that I'm in drug trouble with my heart med either.I can say very bluntly my problem is not addiction.I don't drink.I don't smoke.I don't toke.I don't snort.I don't drop.I do drink Coffee.I did smoke in my 20's.many moons ago.I even rolled my own Kites.One day, I decided it was a dirty dirty habit.Poof.No more smoking.One day I decided no more drinking.Got involved with all the wrong men for lack of good judgment. Just not productive.Poof. No more alcohol. Not even wine with dinner any more.Not a problem.No wine, no beer, no margaritas, not even Benedictine in the coffee.Nuthin.Makes no matter to me except that I don't want it.And Mr. Kamie does not drink either.And as for Xanax making me personally feel good?Well I can say I have truly appreciated it's finer points at certain instances of chaos in my life.It was real good the day I had a fight with the colon surgeon who wanted me to dink a gallon of golytely after my colon surgery with no pain meds.But mostly, I can say the thing I have liked the very most best about Xanax is that it took a lot of pain off my bladder until they figured out to give me hyoscyamine.And it helped greatly in taking the literal burn off my ears when the pulse goes over 100.It helps with the whole left side tachycardic tingling and dropping things when I am having a left side BP Pulse over 100 episode.Ever had heart failure Evie?It will make you one tired nervous wreck.Heart problems.Did you know that Heart disease is the number one... NUMBER ONE....killer of women in the United States?Yes mam.It sure is.I have to wonder how many of us women are wandering around with real heart problems and getting misdiagnosed.Heck, they almost stroked me out on an operating table because they decided my HBP was nerves.Oh, we'll give you some Valium they said.You'll be fine.NOT.Shot up over 200 as soon as the anesthesia hit the body.Tehn they decided that maybe I did have a medical condition and I got BP meds.That was over 15 years ago.I'm still haggling about my heart and my pulse and my BP while everyone tries to call it everthing else but what it is.....a heart problem.Well everyone except the Cardiologist.I like my Cardiologist.He listens to me.He does not hassell me.He doesn't tell me I need therapy.He just takes care of my heart and poof.....panicanxiety, shortness of breath, waking up out of my sleep gasping for breath, dropping things with my left hand, gone gone gone.Could it be because I no longer feel my life slipping away?Ya think!?!It's rough.So basically, a little Xanax is the least of my worries.Kamie


----------



## Guest

Hey... we all gotta do what we gotta do... right? I guess I've always been more rooted in finding the cause of my health problems and solving them. I do have to admit, however, that there are times when I have to acquiesce.... and this is one of them.I will agree that taking Xanax is better than having a heart attack Evie


----------



## Guest

You guys should know that I have an addictive personality to begin with.... so when it comes to addictive drugs or anything else in life that has the potential to be addictive







I have to hold back.Thanx for not coming down on me. That felt good.















Evie


----------



## kamie

Evie, I know you struggle. We do all have our personal healing gig don't we.I'm sure my heart is as hard for me as your struggles are for you.It's a daily effort in maintenance.We do our best and then we go forward and do it again.I also know that you speak up because you get afraid for other people.Sometimes we are crankey and cross but your effort is appreciated.Dont worry so much.We will be fine. Well, at least those of us whoes hearts hold out or don't bleed to death first.What a trip.Hang in there.Kamie


----------



## Guest

I have to agree with Evie about being careful with the benzos. I have been on Klonopin for about eight months now for restless leg syndrome, and I feel like I can't go to sleep without it, and manage to stay still for a few hours. I know all of the mentioned meds are good for different reasons and different folks. BUT, Evie you are right about being cautious. It is the addition thing you are concerned about, you obviously have down the road before. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Guest

Yes, Jasper, I have been down the road before. I used Xanax, I learned to depend on it, and it caused me more problems. It was "painful", but I switched to antidepressnants instead. In the long-term, they are the better and more preferred route. It can be scarey sometimes, I know... because we fear the "beast" inside of us more than we do the drug.... but there are better ways of dealing with depression and anxiety than taking benzodiazepines.By the way... the action that benzodiazepines has upon our nervous sytems is equivalent to the effect that alcohol has on it. Both are depressants.I surely don't have all the answers... but I do have some of them







Evie


----------



## Guest

Evie,







I have tried every SSRI antidepressant, but I haven't found the one to keep me still at night without severe hang over the next morning. Any advise?


----------



## kamie

So here's a question, When you guys are on the benzos, what else are you doing to manage your problem?Are you doing other stuff or just using the benzos and not really working on the problem.If your are doing these HT and CBT therapies then the success of these modalities should escort you out of the addictive fervor.When on the benzos, do you take suppliments, do you exercise, do you meditate, do you pray, do you keep up with your therapy and other chosen healing modalities?Let me know.This is an interesting question.I feel that all the alternative stuff I do feeds the strength of my core.Kamie


----------



## Guest

Jasper, I do not know if this would work for you, but you might want to ask your doctor about trying a low dose of Trazadone (50-100mg) at bedtime. It may also be that you need to try a different classification of antidepressants (some people do better on the tricyclics), or one of the newer class that includes Serzone and Effexor which affect changes not only in Serotonin but also in Norepinephrine and Dopamine.There is another anti-anxiety medication that I know of called Buspar that can be very helpful for some people.Don't give up.... if you keep trying, you will eventually find a medication or a combination of medications that work for you.Good Luck,& Best Wishes, Evie


----------



## Guest

To answer your questions, Kamie..... Yes.Part of the reason I still must take medication is because of an autoimmune disorder with which I was diagnosed just in the past year. Even though my intentions and my choice of "treatments" covers all arenas, I am still ill. I also do not use benzos anymore. Instead I exercise, perform modern dance, sing with a traveling gospel choir, write, and put my passion into everything that I do.We're all different and so we all need to find the combination of treatments, therapies and extracirricular activities that works best for us.Take care, Evie


----------



## kamie

So are you on Azathioprine?Well an autoimmune disorder is a life thing that goes into remission but you still have to be prudent.It's also possible that the med you take for the auto immune disorder took care of some of the things the benzo took care of.It's seems to be a real regular occurance that when the body is in need and they can't figure out what's going on, then they give us sedatives. But the good part about that is that it keeps the system low so they actually buy a bit of time to figure the complexity out.Then when the needed meds come on board there's another shift when the body is finally getting the specifics of what it needs.Well good for you.Exercise and physical movement is one of the most important processes.It sounds, from all the things you are able to do that your energy is no longer waneing.That's a big accomplishement.Kamie


----------



## Guest

No, Kamie, I do not take Azathioprine.There is no known cure or treatment for the autoimmune disorder with which I have been diagnosed. It is a precuror to multiple sclerosis and/or Lupus. I take the antidepressants to help me with the behavioral health challenges that are directly connected to the autoimmune disorder.My husband has epilepsy. Without Tegretol, he is unable to function. There is nothing more than can be done to affect a better treatment or cure for what he has either. Like mine, his body can cry out its needs all it wants....... the physiology is still present... and there is nothing that can be done about it.I've been told that it is amazing that I am able to hold it all together as well as I do. The one thing this disorder has not killed... is my spirit.I like you, Kamie... I agree with much of what you post, and I respect your experience and life choices. That respect is a two-way street.Thank you for your interest, Evie


----------



## kamie

So what do they do to see where progression or regression where Lupus or MS is concerned?Do you do any natural Immunosupression?So are you handling it by diet?Do you have any warning signals you look for?Kamie


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell

I believe that we have to weigh up the risk factors against an improved quality of life. I've been on valium (tiny doses) on and off for almost 30 years. I GP told me to use it like an angina patient uses angina medication - not just to take it 3 times a day. I haven't relied totally on it: I have had other help (CBT and counselling).I've been fighting agoraphobia since 1967, and without my "little helper" I would have had no decent quality of life for all those years. I was able to get back to work and to be medication-free for about 8 years, and in the last year I've been under so much stress that my panic attacks are back with a vengeance. I take 2.5 mg. of valium when things are bad. With talking therapy I have been able to learn once more to deal with my phobia, and a often don't take any meds for several days. Then something bad happens (my mother's condition or my husband's health might give rise to concern)and I take a half tablet just to keep my adrenalin down to a manageable level.I wouldn't say I have an addictive personality (don't smoke or drink, and only take a mild painkiller if I have very severe pain), and I would argue that benzodiazepines have probably saved my life. I don't think I would have wanted to go on living if I didn't have the knowledge that I can get temporary help until I'm able to cope by myself.That's my opinion - for what it's worth.


----------



## Guest

Hi Phyllis,I am not going to tell you that benzos are never indicated. All I will tell you is that long-term use of antidepressants is a preferred treatment. Long-term use of benzos can actually cause more health problems. But if you have to decide between death and a benzo... I say take the benzo. It's a pretty obvious choice. I take it you have tried all varieties of every class of antidepressant that is indicated for anxiety?Kamie,I am up to snuff on all the indicators that you brought up. But thanx for asking. The only predictors of Lupus (I am not including M.S. here as that usually only strikes younger adults and I am 50) at this point are my own symptomsf which appear to be progressing, unfortunately:My parasympathetic nervous system is flawed. This is the nervous system that controls smooth muscle movement or involuntary movement such as heartbeat, respirations, bowel and bladder movements.... etc. I have a "spastic" bladder which causes me daily pain. I cannot urinate without straining (or catheterization). I am either constipated or my entire G.I. tract empties in the form of watery diarrhea. There is rarely anything in between. I have mitro valve prolapse, fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue syndrome, arthritis in my hips (which would be worse if I did not stretch and flex with my modern dance exercises) and more than one behavioral health challenge.One of my sisters has secondary progressive multiple sclerosis.Our other sister has the same syndrome as I have and her behavioral health challenges have precluded her "living in the real world".Our fourth sister has similar symptoms but to a lesser degree on all counts.I am rather inclined to believe that the whole ball of wax is either genetic or familial or perhaps both.Our mother and father also both suffered with similar problems. Our brother's symptoms are less than any of ours so that serves to implicate female hormones as well.In general I am a real mess. But I've grown tougher with age, I think. Today... someone at work asked me..."Is there anything that you DON'T have?"I responded "It's a good thing that I like you, Mary... otherwise I would be very offended."We both smiled and continued to share our lunch.I think confidence is the key. And I'm sorry but benzos do not build anyone's confidence. All they do is mask symptoms that could actually be helped or even healed with other meds or treatments.Sorry....I can't help what I know.Evie


----------



## PippylongStockings

Is Xanax type meds for use when ocassionaly when things are bad? Or say when you're having a day you can't handle?


----------



## kamie

Evie's Post:Kamie,I am up to snuff on all the indicators that you brought up. But thanx for asking. The only predictors of Lupus (I am not including M.S. here as that usually only strikes younger adults and I am 50) at this point are my own symptomsf which appear to be progressing, unfortunately:___________________________________Evie, I had a very insightful meeting with the reproductive Endocrinologist this week.I am interested in AutoImmune disorders for a couple of reasons.One, my metabolic problem which is at the root of my other health problems eventually may turn into an auto immune disorder.That's what I think is last on the progressive body disruption.And two, my dog has an auto immune disorder and she gets treated just like they do humans.In fact I have gotten a huge amount of great information for the dog from the Pemphigus web site for people.They have been wonderfully helpful and supportive even though we are talking the dog here.One of the things I learned from the Pemphiguspeople is that Garlic is a huge trigger for that particular disease.So it's no soy and no garlic for me and my little dog too.While each autoimmune disorder has it's own criteria they all share some common ground.the endocrinologist says there does not seem to be any pattern for the tendency to develop one auto immune disorder, in the patients he sees, over another.All they know right now that the autoimmune issue does figure in.At first they thought it was just diabetes.Then they had to add HBP.And, as the Endocrineologist told me, 95% of the women who have this metabolic disorder have IBS!And the treatment of IBS figures heavily into the whole health process.In fact the Endocrine guy just changed my anti spasmodic.So we'll give the new one a whirl and he says if I want to go back to the other med with which I don't have any trouble at all, then I can do that.By the way, I have a spastic bladder too.I was put on Hyoscyamine for that problem and it works even better than Detrol xl.The Urologist did all these fancy tests and determined that technically and structurally that I have a small capacity bladder.It only holds 175cc's or maybe by a stretch, 200cc's.However, the endocrinologist thinks that the small capacity might not be so spastic if there were not the possibility of endo on my bladder.So he's thinking that the other surgeon left endo in my body since he saw a bit of a problem in her surgery notes compared to the pathology report and he has come to the conclusion that she did not do a very good diagnosis and made a few flawed choices regarding my surgery.The hyoscyamine has been a life saver on that bladder mess.I can actually sit through a movie and drink a soda.My urine function stops too.But mostly it only stops if my colon is in big deep dark trouble.It's one of my warning signs that the LLQ colon needs tending.So actually, I was kind of asking these questions for selfish reasons.I've been spending a whole lot of time on the computer doing research.So in between my researching I wander over here for a coffee break but of course the whole research mode is still kicked in so I ask questions when an area is of interest to me.KamieP.S. by the way, Azathioprine is a standard treatment for a number of the autoimmune disorders.It is an immune supressant that is target specific and much less destructive than Prednisone.Azathioprine is not a cure for the autoimmune disorder.It is given to supress the immune system sufficiently so the body will not attack itself and trigger the autoimmune disease process.Wth autoimmune disorders it is the most iportnat thing to keep those immune triggers from happening.some folks even take the Aza does divided across a number of days instead of every day if their symptoms are under control. Azathioprine is an immune system fail safe.


----------



## kamie

Post:Long-term use of benzos can actually cause more health problems. ______________________________________As I just recently found out, long term pulses over 100 can actually cause more heath problems.Like Heart Failure or a Stroke.So the question of benzos is not an issue when it comes to assessing the quality of life(as in even remaining alive)for a cardiac patient.One full and complete Heart Failure is all it takes. If that is true for the cardio patient then I'm sure the whole antispasmodic reality of something like xanax may be true for other benzos and other body malfunctions.I'm supposing, that much like any other classification of medication, that the circumstances of each individual would be at the foundation of any medicine regime.I'm going to the Maxillofacial surgeon tomorrow to finally have someone look at my poor little jaw from when I had the big spasm from my heart that threw the jaw out of place.I looked like popeye!!!!!!Yeh, THAT was lovely.I used xanax for a few days to help out with the anti inflammatories and at least with a little medicine help I was able to unlock my jaw enough to move it.I used Xanax last Friday when Mr. Kamie and his ever bleeding bum went to go see Rowdy the colon surgeon where he had rubberbands shot up into his bum.And yes, a fresh 7 months out of an emergency colon surgery, and I DID indeed have anxiety watching my most significant other enduring the procedure on a tilt table with his bum up in the air with no pain meds.So heck, Xanax has it's place.I haven't needed another xanax since, even though my jaw still hurts but at least it's not locked right now.So, I tend to think that much like any medication, those who really don't need that kind of medication for specific chemical reasons that correlate to personal body chemistry, then those people wouldtend towards abuse because the body is not eating the drug.With people who are in the specific chemical zone, they rarely have trouble with the medication.Evie, you listed weight gain on the side effects.I have had Xanax in my life and I never have a weight problem.I stay between 103 and 110 and I really try to keep it on the 110 side because I like a little meat on my bones.Nuthin worse than too much bone.You also listed sleeplessnessand disturbing dreams.Well the insomnia I have but the disturbing dreams only became a problem right after my 2 surgeries in April and once I quit having those horrible hot flashes from having one ovary removed, I stopped having the bad dreams.I actually enjoy dreaming and I look forward to dream times when I get a lot of inner stuff worked out.As for that sleeplessness, the rash, the nausea and the headaches.......Well, the Endocrinologist took a look and he says it's classic cysts on the one one remaining ovary symptoms.And regarding headaches and nausea in specific, well, my headaches got much better since the evil ovary was removed. I no longer have pukey migraines that last for a week and I don't take any migraine meds anymore either.And with the nausea, which has just recently begun to come back, at least we don't need to use the collection of big gulp cups that are kept in the vehicle just special for my pukey gut episodes.But that too is something the Endocrinologist feels is part of the endo and cysts and whole metabolic pelvic problem.Difficulty thinking and memory loss?????Oh we wish we could blame it on a med.But the sad fact of the matter is this.....I've been that way the whole of my life.OUT TO LUNCH syndrome extreme. Space. I literally space. Totally out to lunch off in my head somewhere.Mensrual problems YES, but that too was in effect long before Xanax ever came on board.My mom says that I had menstrual problems ever since day one of my periods.Sexual problems?No. no sexual problems at all, except when themedical issue of internal spasms gets bad.And even then the ever wonderful Mr. Kammie has figured out how to have his cake and eat it too.So sex for us is never a problem.We really like eachother and we both are infinately creative in that department (LOL)So we still manage to have fun inbetween the whole medical crisis stuff.Heck, when I was waiting to go into surgery for the hysterectomy, Mr. Kamie was hanging out with me in the prep area and we were necking like teenagers and the nurse came over laughing and told us that we were having too much fun!!!!!!so, no, that's not a problem either.Changes in Emotional responses?Well yeh! That's why we take the stuff isn't it?Like don't we take it to keep from having too much anxiety which makes us high strung nervous people?Heck, when I took the xanax last week after Rowdy the colon surgeon shot rubberbands up my husbands bum, I wanted a change in my emotional response especially since I felt a bit emotional about the colon procedure and I now immagine i might feel emotional about a colon procedure in the future too, do to the post traumatic stress of having the whole impacted bowel thing going on.Evies Post:Very high doses of benzodiazepines over a long period of time may cause confusion, lack of coordination, depression and slurred speech and may lead to increased aggressiveness.______________________________________you think? Well yeahhhhhh, High doses of benzos make that kind of stuff happen immediately.If you take a high dose of that stuff you don't have to wait for the passing of time to fall overpassout or just die.As for confusion,lack of coordination,depression, slurred speech and either agressiveness or being overly emotional, Well heck, those are the signs of a STROKE!!!!!!! and wether you are on Benzos or not anyone with those kind of problems need to get medical help immediately.Infact, the transient Ischmic episodes that preceed the big full blown stroke often only last over the course of a few minutes to hours.Those rarely last over a 24 hour period and they do not leave permanent damage, but they are the early warning signals because the next time it could be the big stroke.So even if the ER tells you that there is nothing wrong with you (like they did me)Then it would be to your better health advantage to take yourself to a cardiologist (like I did)and ask for help(like I did)And then, when the cardiologist can't even do a stress test on you because the vitals are so bad, then you might could take that ime to decide if it was a Benzo side effect or a TI or Heart failure.So, on those symptoms, it is prudent to simply have a medical professional make an educated assessment.Kamie


----------



## kamie

See Evie, you make comments like the post you just left...... "think confidence is the key. And I'm sorry but benzos do not build anyone's confidence. All they do is mask symptoms that could actually be helped or even healed with other meds or treatments.Sorry....I can't help what I know.Evie"______________________________________And from that statement I'd guess you are a person who should never have a benzo.All it's going to do is cause you trouble.And you do kow that. and you are right. FOR YOU.You have that body chemsitry and personality disorder that will freak on that stuff.So yeh, it's real obvious that benzos in any way shape and form are not at all good for you.Like me and narcotics.No way Jose!!!!!!!!!I don't even want a narcotic anywhere close to my body because it makes me freak out.I itch and vomit (even with phenegran) and hallucinate and just generally turn into a crazuy woman.That was part of my problem at that hospital with the horrible ER doctor.She shot me up with Dilauded when I told her NOT to give me Dilauded because I was allergic, highly allergic to morphine and with Dilauded being hydromorphine, I was pretty sure it was not gong to be a pleasant expereince.And it wasn't. I eventually had to go to another hospital where they saw the drug allergy for what it was and took steps to counter act the poison.So yeh, if I decided to, I could stir up one big case against the use of narcotics because they affect me adversely and make me nuts.But narcotics have their place.I did not have a lot of choices back in April when I woke up from surgery with a Morphine pump attached to my arm.So I suffered.But for me, If I have a choice, I just say no to narcotics.The same way you should say not to benzos, Because for you Evie, they just might really be poison.Oh, and don't be sorry for what you know.Just be wise enough to not put that stuff in your mouth.To me that makes all kinds of sense.Now for Pippy?For her question about Xanax being one of those meds that you can take when the going gets rugh or you are having a fragile day.......I'd say that most of the people I have talked to who take xanax in specific, use it that exact way. I do.Most of us don't like being zoned.We take our meds when the body is having amalfunction and the malfunction eats the drug and the body feels better.So if Pippy does not go nuts on the medication like Evie says she does, then if the doctor gives it to you, then great.I only take mine when I have a need OR when my pulse is getting scary high, for whatever the trigger reason.Kamie


----------



## PippylongStockings

I'll be taking them every day till my antidepresent kicks in and till after finals for sure. I think after that she will be taking me off.


----------



## Guest

Dearest Kamie,You have a right to your opinions and I have a right to mine.It's ok for us to disagree as long as everyone plays fair and respects their fellow members.What I posted about benzos is an objective article. My own opinions are separate from that.My treatment has been individualized by 4 physicians/therapists. Your posts serve to validate that an individual integrated approach is the best way to manage our health issues.I really think we should take this particular discussion off the board. Again, the negativity puts people off from participating on this board... who may very desperately need help.Let's keep this friendly,Evie


----------



## kamie

Lina, It seems that a lot of doctors do xanax that way.They give you other stuff and see how everything works out.My family doctor gave me other stuff too but they still give me xanax as part of the medicine plan just incase I need them. Epecially now that my heart is a problem.They don't want me getting upset right now.I haven't even been able to do the stress test for my heart because my health has been rough.Hopefully I'll be well enough to get that done monday.So relax with it.You'll be fine.If you have any trouble with the meds be sure to let your doctor know.____________________________________Evie, your post:My treatment has been individualized by 4 physicians/therapists. ___________________________________________EXACTLY Evie, and that's why the no Benzo rule applies to you and not everyone else.You need to stay on the exact right meds your doctors approve for you.Nothing Else.Kamie


----------



## PippylongStockings

I took the xanax and felt nothing. I even had a crying fit and small breakdown tonight. I thought Xanax was one of those drugs that work after one dose not gradually??


----------



## kamie

Lina, it does. Call your doctor and talk about dosage.Your doctor needs to know what is going on and how things are taking or not to be able to get you on the right things ans with the right dose.Dosing is as important as the medication. Sometimes getting the dose right takes a while though.When it's not working right, call the docotr.Since we all are different, you need your medical guidance.Kamie


----------



## Nikki

Sorry, i have a thought. Don't ALL drugs mainly just mask the problem though Evie. I take Imodium for my D, It stops the D for a while, and then i will have it again, so its not really curing me. I take Mefenamic Acid for Period Cramps, it masks the pain, but the pain is still there? Does that make sense.ALL drugs have big side effect listings like that. Here is the listing for Mefenamic Acid (Ponstan). 
Indigestion
Headaches, drowsiness, nausia, vomiting, abdominal pain, dizziness and nervousness, depression, confusion, hallucinations, vertigo, ringing in you years, tingling in hands and feet, swollen feet and ankles.
You may become sensitive to the sun
Blurred vision, kidney damage, liver damage, blood disorders (you may notice fever or chills, a sore throat, ulcers in your mouth, feeling tired or weak, unusual bleeding or brusing.
If you are allergic to mefenamic acid you may begin to have difficulty breathing and you may notice more skin rashes and your face and lips may begin to sweel. Tell you oyur doctor immediately. Mefenamic acid may casue Diarrhoea, ulceration or bleeding in the gastro intestinal tract. If this happens you my have blood in your faeces or vomit. Tell your doctor as soon as you can.
So you see, a releltively safe "Pain Killer" has that massive list! Goodness, if we took that much notice of all the side effects we wouldn't take any drugs!


----------



## PippylongStockings

I can't call my Dr she is out of the country for almost 2 weeks. And there if no Dr taking her place so till the 3rd I really can't do anything.


----------



## kamie

Call the pharmacist. they can give you a lot of med help.Also, see if the Doctors nurse can give you some guidence.In addition to that you could try taking the med as prescribed unless it makes you worse or ill, and work on working out the problems.It's often hard to tell what our bodies need and will tolerate.Nikki, I totally agree with that whole approach to side effects.Most everything listed in the PDR has terrible stuff written about it.There are lots of devil drugs.There are lots of devil herbs.Heck, that stuff they make Equal out of is enough to make you worry about growing a tail!!!!!!Kamie


----------



## Guest

Hi Nikkie,It's been a few days since I've had enough time to hit all of the usual threads and I just now found your post about medications.I agree with you that many medications to serve to only mask symptoms. Antidepressants to not mask symptoms. They actually correct an imbalance in the brain by preventing it from absorbing Serotonin and some other neurotransmitters.Yes I think I do understand what you are saying about menstrual cramps.Did we ever talk about using natural progesterone to help with menstrual cramps? It really works. It also often helps with headaches and PMS in general and is preferrable to having to take such strong pain medications.I used to double over with menstrual cramps until I started using natural progesterone. Even with the huge fibroids that I had developed, the natural progesterone still helped the cramping immensely.I don't take any strong pain medications these days... primarily because I keep up with the dance exercises but also because I now am back on Celexa which bathes my brain in Serotonin and therefore, the pain doesn't register as much.The same thing happens with my IBS pain and cramps. The Celexa has also improved that... as has the hypno (Imagine that Nikkie... I finally gave into that and I am so glad that I did. You were right all along about that and I never thanked you... so THANX... I am lovin' it).Take care, Evie


----------



## Guest

Hi Pippy,I don't see any problem with your continuing with the benzos as you are working to wean off from them after your other medication(s) reach therapeutic levels and you begin to feel better. It's always a good idea to stay in contact with your primary healthcare givers, and let them know of any significant changes in your physical, mental or emotional status while you are doing this.I also had to take Xanax when I first began antidepressants 12 years ago.Using antidepressants for the first time is like putting on glasses for the first time. You never knew the world could look (feel) so good.Phyllis... I forgot to add that I also agree with you that we do have to weigh the risk factors and find the treatment that works best for us as individuals. If you have found a winning combination.... then go for it.Keep in mind that these precautions are guidelines. The pharmaceutical companies often set product guidelines out of necessity because if they don't, there is more risk of being sued.Be well everyone, Evie


----------



## knothappy

Some people including me have to take a high blood pressure pill every day for the rest of our lives, some have to take sugar diabetes meds. to live. So if you have to take a Xanax if that pill is the only one that does any good and does not give you bad side effects, what is the harm? Now if you find you are taking more and more of them each day to get the same effect,it is time to switch meds, I would never take an SSRI, with all the horror stores of the side effects. I read people commit suicide or worse yet harm or kill another person while on them,We had a case near out town where a mother drowned her children when she was on SSRIs for post partum, they found the boy who shot his classmates a while back was taking them too. Xanax is an old tried and true med, the drug companies push the new $$$$$$$ones because of the cost.


----------



## Guest

Hi Knothappy,You are speaking of exceptions...and not necessarily the general trend with use of SSRI's. Very often there is more to those stories than what is printed or aired that we never find out about.It is also possible that a person on SSRI's has been misdiagnosed. It happens every day. Without proper diagnosis(es)... it IS possible that a particular medication could cause a person to act in the manner you have described.If you will take the time to research these medications, by far, the majority of people who take SSRI's benefit from them. I could not live without them. I have also read stories of those who have committed suicide or commited murders because they were psychologically ill but untreated. We had such an instance in the hospital where I work just a few weeks ago. Had that person been treated appropriately for depression, and in time, he might still be with us.Don't believe what you see on the news or read in magazines. Do your own research.Evie


----------



## Guest

Also... Knothappy.... Xanax, Valium and other Benzodiazepines are chemically different from SSRI's and have a completely different effect on brain neurotransmitters.Antidepressants actually effect a change or a "cure" in the afflicted patient's brain/body that corrects an imbalance that causes behavioral health illnesses.Benzos act similarly to alcohol on the brain. They make ya feel good for a while, but if you don't continue to take them your symptoms can return or even worsen. Additionally they are known to be addictive. Good luck to you and best wishes for good health, Evie


----------



## Feisty

I feel I need to post this here----something I should have done weeks ago, but it really got chaotic around here.Please be very careful taking these meds. Especially Xanax and Klonopin. My 31 year old son has had to take Xanax every day for the last 8 months (under Dr. supervision and at a low dose--2.5 mg. daily). It seemed to be the only thing that helped him get through each day without so much anxiety and panic.But Xanax is BAD. His liver malfunctioned. He became extremely tired, weak, and jaundiced. Ended up in ICU for 5 days. And in the hospital for 10 days. This is what Benzos can do to you---even when you think they are just fine. My son is a very health conscious person (or was very healthy), he eats healthy, exercises, doesn't drink alcohol, etc. and it still happened to him. It was touch and go for a while, believe me.Now he's had to taper off the Xanax and can never use it again. The withdrawal symptoms are horrible. And it's taking weeks to get his strength back and is fighting the daily anxiety/panic that also happens when you are withdrawing from a med such as this.His new Doc (who is a specialist in anxiety disorders) told him he has seen so many people develop these life-threatening side effects and will no longer prescribe it to anyone for any length of time. It may be an older drug, but it can damage your liver. And it is VERY addicting, even in small doses--no matter what anyone says.Please be careful.


----------



## Guest

Hi Feisty,Glad to hear that your son's doctor discovered the problem and is no longer prescribing the Xanax.While there are instances where benzos may be indicated, usually it is for short-term use. Many meds can cause liver damage. My husband takes Tegretol and he must have lab work done every 6 months to a year to make sure he is doing ok.Knothappy, I am sorry that you have to take meds for high bp for the rest of your life. I have some issues with that myself, but so far I've been able to offset the problem by using Calcium/Magnesium, monitoring hormones, and utilizing relaxation therapies. I really do wish you the best.And Feisty.... Thank you for sharing your concerns here. Talk to you soon.Hugs, Evie


----------



## tsmed

Sorry guys... I'm just not buying it. I have been taking Phenobarbital for epilepsy for 25 years. It is such a downer that about 4 years ago I was prescribed Prozac. It worked miraculously but I still couldn't sleep and was having terrible anxiety attacks. I started taking Klonopin right after that and have been on it now for 3-4 years. It literally saved my life. I am working again, travel a lot and really enjoy life!!!! I have had NONE of the bad side effects that you listed. I know it is addictive.... but so is Prozac!!! Try coming off of it.... you will fill like you have the worse case of flu you have ever known. Phenobarbital is also addictive.... but if I don't take it I will have seizures. So, I don't look at Klonopin as being addictive. I look at it as my body needs it to be functional and make me normal. To me it has been a miracle!!


----------



## Feisty

Sorry if I made it seem like I was totally against all the Benzo's, etc. That's not what I meant at all.I just wanted you to be a ware of the possibility of a serious side effect like my son experienced. Every person is different and every circumstance is different.Some of you will benefit greatly from these meds.Others will have a reaction from the meds. Some reactions will be minor and will disappear after several weeks of taking the meds on a regular basis.Others will have serious, life-threatening reactions as my son did. His liver is damaged! How much of it will regenerate, we will not know for several more months or more. Thank goodness the liver is one of the few organs that can heal itself sometimes. All I'm asking is that you are careful, stay under your Doctor's supervision and contact your Doctor immediately if you notice anything unusual happening. Don't be afraid to insist on being seen even when the Doc's office staff tells you he's too booked up, etc, etc. It's better to get checked and stay monitored than it is to be refused an appointment and end up in Intensive Care.


----------



## Guest

Tsmed,Glad that the medications you are taking are helping you.No one is asking you to buy anything. As Feisty pointed out, we are merely pointing out the potential dangers of taking benzos. If I had to take a benzo, I would also opt for Klonopin as it seems to work better than most with fewer issues. Klonopin is also prescribed for persons with seizure disorders because it has anti-convulsant properties.In general, physicians shy away from prescribing benzos because of the problems they are capable of causing.Regarding the flu-like symptoms that appear when weaning from SSRI's such as Prozac, that is common. I went through the same once... but it is short-lived. The long-term benefits of taking antidepressants usually outweight those of taking benzos. However, for some patients, they may be necessary. There are some new outstanding antidepressants (actually revisions of old ones) that are virtually side-effect free....I am taking one of them...LEXAPRO. The other is PAXIL CR. These medications have the potential to really help people who are sensitive to the SSRI's.My husband also has epilepsy and he take Tegretol. He used to take Phenobarbitol years ago but it caused him so many problems that he had to stop it and take the Tegretol instead. Tegretol made him a new person.... it gave him back his life. Wishing you the best, Evie


----------



## Guest

And if I didn't make it clear in the above post, Prozac is not addictive. The flu-like symptoms that appear when weaning off of it or any other SSRI are short-lived... there is an "end" in sight, and while it is uncomfortable, it is tolerable. I've actually gone through that twice and didn't view it as any big deal.And in your case, Tsmed, seizure control is the most important issue in your health. If you haven't already done so, you might consider asking your doctor about Tegretol. My husband's very progressive Mayo/Midelfort neurologist told him that treating epilepsy with Pheno adn some of the older, classic anti-seizure drugs is ancient. My husband came off of pheno, dilantin, and milontin all at the same time. He could relate horror withdrawal stories to you about what he (we) went through when he made the transition to Tegretol.Good luck to you, Evie


----------



## Guest

Here is a link to a site that discusses the barbiturate, Phenobarbitol. There is a flowchart on the first page that is an eye-opener.Tsmed... this in no way means that you should stop taking your medication. But you may want to consider seeking a physician who would be open to treating you with other medications as well.The only thing I am looking to "sell" these days are a couple Maija prints that are worth about $1,000, but I'm willing to come down....







(joking of course)Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Guest

Sorry about the multiple posts here. My timing is a little off today.Tsmed, my husband just now offered to put you in contact with your State Epilepsy group. We live in Wisconsin which is very progressive (in fact Wisconsin is the leader) when it comes to treating seizure disorders. The Wisconsin Epilepsy Association will have links to similar groups in the state of North Carolina that you can check out for yourself.I know how trying it can be to live with a person who has epilepsy, and I don't pretend to understand all that you go through. I am elated if your current medication regimen is working for you. I replied to your original post in the manner in which I did because your main issue is the epilepsy, is it not? There are many here for whom the main issue is IBS or anxiety... and they are the ones for whom I am posting the information regarding medications.My husband is a pretty congenial guy... and he is willing to help you find some resources if you are interested. Feel free to email me and I'll put the two of you touch.Happy Holidays, Evie


----------



## Guest

I hate when I'm stupid....







Here is the link I intended to post above relating to Phenobarbitol, which is not a benzo... it is a barbiturate: http://chemcases.com/pheno/concept2.htm (Eric... I think I am sharing some of your stress today....







)


----------



## tsmed

Thanks for the reply. I'm quite informed when it comes to all the seizure medications and depressant/anxiety drugs. We live near a major medical center and have very good doctors. Believe me, if there were another drug for me besides Phenobarbital, I would love to take it. I have tried the following: Dilantin, Tegretal, Mysolin, Lomictal, and Trileptal. There are certain others that my doctor does not want me to try either because they would not treat my type of seizures or they would make me gain weight (of which I have very sensitive). All of the above either made me break out in a terrible rash or in the case of Tegretal my white blood count dropped out of sight. Took me almost 2 years and terrible testing for it to return to normal. I guess any of us can have a bad reaction to a drug. You just don't know until you take it. I would love to come off the Pheno. but right now I am better off staying put until the next NEW drug comes along.As far as the Klonopin, it is completely managed by my neurologist also. He thinks I should stay on the Prozac with it. I am just a better person for doing it this way. Of the SSRI's I have tried: Prozac, Effexor, Zoloft, Celexa and some of the tricyclic ones. NONE of them worked except the Prozac. Actually, some of the new ones that are supposed to have little to no side effects made me horribly sleepy. I don't know if they didn't mix well with my phenobarbital or what.Thanks for offering your help but I think I have about every doctor that you can get. Besides my internist and my neurologist I have an oncologist (I was diagnosed with cancer two years ago), gastronogist, OBGYN, dermatologist, rhumatologist and pain management, physical therapist, psychologist, etc. etc. I know way more than I want to about my conditions.Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## tsmed

One other thought.....Any time you stop a medication and have unpleasant symptoms - it is your body withdrawing from the drug. Whether it is severe (like the Phenobarbital) or mild (as you refer with the Prozac) it is still a withdrawal. Thus, in that sense, the drug is addictive.Tell you husband I am proud of him that he was able to come off the Pheno. I have done it twice myself and it is quite an experience. Only to have them have to put me back on. Not fun.


----------



## tsmed

Oh - I also tried Paxil and Busbar. Neither worked. Also, made me terribly groggy.


----------



## Guest

Tsmed, I understand your frustrations about meds... I have a whole repertoire of my own. And when we finally find something that works better for us than anything else, we like to stick with it. My husband knows that better than anyone with what he's gone through. There are always exceptions to the general "rules".It's very easy, however, for those who are not well informed to learn to depend on or even abuse drugs that are prescribed...not necessarily through any fault of their own. I have a few friends who have suffered unnecessary grief due to physicians prescribing inappropriate medications for them.... due to inaccurate diagnoses. I am glad you are well informed and hope you continue to experience good results from your treatments. Thanx for your input and keep up the good work







Evie


----------



## Guest

And yes, Tsmed... seizure control is the most important aspect of your health care, so you are very wise to go with what appears to be a good thing for you. Control of your condition can have a monumental impact on so many facet of your life. My husband and I have gone through hell and back where that is concerned. I keep hoping that he'll always be able to take the Tegretol and not suffer from the liver problems that some do as well.







Evie


----------



## Guest

Oh my.. and I am also so sorry to hear about the cancer diagnosis, Tsmed. You certainly have a plateful to deal with, don't you? I told my husband what you said and he rolled his eyes about it because it really was just as awful as you said to wean from the Pheno... he had to wean from each one separately... you wouldn't believe what he (we) went through.... or maybe you would? Prayers and good thoughts coming to you to help you with your healing process.Have you ever had any success with relaxation therapies to help you through any of this, Tsmed?Take care, And thank you so much for your open mindedness and excellent responses... Evie


----------



## Un Fatigued

Xanax caused my "IBS".I'm an old member who is finally getting well. I had diarrhea several times a day for 7 months, followed by a year reprieve. It then came back and I had it continually several times a day for 1 1/2 years, until I finally finished a 7 month long taper off xanax. (Actually, I used valium to taper, but thats a whole other story.)It was pure and simple torture withdrawing from the benzos. But the diarrhea is gone and I am now getting my health back.I am not suggesting that anyone's IBS is caused by benzos....... but benzos are horrible drugs that can cause a whole host of symptoms. GI problems and rebound anxiety are just a few of them.I was on xanax for 7 years before any problems hit. I thought the xanax was helping me. Eventually I went into what is called tolerance withdrawal and I got sicker than a dog. I never suspected the xanax because I had not had problems in the past. So I was sick for 3 years, had dozens of medical tests and was diagnosed with Fibro and IBS.Today I am finally free of the horrible panic attacks that they originally gave me the xanax for. I am free of any IBS type symptoms. I am free of out of the ordinary anxiety and depression. The dizziness is gone, the horrible bouts of weight loss gone.It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life but it was well worth it.I was on a dose of .5 mg a day. I never abused it or got high from it. It has nothing to do with an addictive personality. Benzos are addictive and very dangerous drugs. And unfortunately my story is a very common one.It's everyones person choice to take or not take a drug. I am not here to convince anyone they need to get off of these drugs, that is something a person has to decide for themselves. But being informed about a new medicine or even one you have been on for a long time is a responsibility we should all take.


----------



## tsmed

Unfatigued,I love your screen name....







I totally agree with you on your post. People who are not informed can get into a lot of trouble with these drugs. It is truly unfortunate that doctors are so liberal in giving them out.Mine as been an roller coaster ride for years of medications for all different types of things. Phenobarbital downs me so much that I have to take the Prozac to bring me back up which then makes me nervous and can cause seizures so then I was started on the Klonopin.I will have to say that Klonopin has been a life saver for me. I am now able to sleep at night, I don't have the severe panic attacks that I used to have and my depression has completed lifted. However, I do know there will come a time when I will want/need to come off of this drug and I am not looking forward to it. I also take a VERY small dose .5 mg at night. I never take more. But, I'm sure that will be enough to have some sort of withdrawals.However, for people who need benzo's, I'm glad they are there. I can honestly say if they had not been there for me I'm not sure I would be here now.


----------



## Guest

Unfatigued and Tsmed.... thank you both for your contributions to this thread. I agree with most everything that has been posted here on both sides







We do need to take responsbility for our own health, do we not?Evie


----------



## C Shaw

Kamie, are you still out there? I ran across your post about Xanax, and I read your other health problems, and I would be VERY interested in talking to you. I too have heart problems misdiagnosed for years as anxiety. Played the up/down BP game. Racing pulse ### 3am. Fainting. Was finally diagnosed with hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. Mild they say. Not the cause for my BP, pulse, or fainting. HA.I have to vouch for Xanax though, it has certainly helped me. I can go for a long time without taking any, usually a month's scrip lasts 6. Depends.Glad to have found your post. Hope you are doing well.Sincerely, Cheryl


----------



## C Shaw

I meant to add that I have also been diagnosed with Collagenous Colitis, then IBS, then "We don't know what's wrong with you". Whatever the case, it's the sh**s. Pun intended.


----------



## Guest

EvieI think you have to be careful posting this sort of stuff - I was on valium for about 7 months following a suicide attempt - admittedly a very low dose - but I'm well now and certainly do not suffer any of the side-effects that you mention. Please remember that people who are prescribed them, are usually in a fairly vulnerable state mentally and emotionally (certainly in my case) and the very, very last thing you need to read is scary side-effects - its probably more important to get yourself into a better state mentally and then concentrate, with medical supervision on "weaning" off medication like this very, very slowly.Sue


----------



## Tiss

I have taken benzos for years due to chronic anxiety from severe PTSD from an event that happened when I was 15. Now I am 50. I've had lots of therapy, EMDR, etc. but the benzos are the only thing that have really taken the edge off. That being said, I do worry about the addiction cause there is no way I am not addicted. I don't know the answer. I would like to get off them but I don't know if I could withstand the withdrawals. Just reading withdrawing on different sites makes me freak out.


----------



## 14416

Tiss - I think you're using the wrong word. I don't think you're addicted. Do you take them for a high? Do you take 5 at a time when you're supposed to take 1? Do you disregard your doctor's instructions and take whatever you want because you want that high?I think this is where a lot of the stigma with this medicine lies. First of all, many patients confuse the word dependence with addiction. If you have taken this medicine for an extended period of time, you may develop a dependence for the medicine, but it's a physiological response. Basically, you'll experience withdrawal if you stop taking them suddenly. Doctors often say these meds are "addicting", when in all reality, they mean patients become dependent on them, and need to gradually taper off of them (don't stop suddenly).Addiction is a compulsive NEED for them. Usually, addicts do things in complete disregard for others well-being. They do it regardless of the negative consequence. They'll use their children's college fund to pay for their drugs, sneak away from their wives in the middle of the night to chase that high, and everything of that sort. More often than not, it affects their quality of life in a negative way.People that are dependent on benzodiazepines aren't doing it because they want a high, they are doing it because it helps them IMPROVE their quality of life.Diabetics are often dependent on insulin. You wouldn't say a diabetic was addicted to his insulin. Well, the same can be said for anxiety sufferers. John Doe is an anxiety sufferer. He is dependent on benzos.Part of the reason their is such a stigma attached to these meds is because people confuse the words so frequently. Doctors, patients...everyone does it. Even patients are lead to believe they are "addicted" to their medicines, when in all reality, the word that SHOULD be used to describe them is dependent on their medicine.


----------



## Tiss

I understand about the psychological differences between addiction and dependence. However there is still the issue of real physical dependence no matter how you look at it. Would I change having taken them? No way. I think they have saved my life and allowed me to function more 'normally'. But I have gone up on my doses---no, not to get high but to relieve continued anxiety around already mentioned issues then came along more adult stressors. I started out years ago keeping a bottle around for 6 months then, as life progressed and peri-menopause and menopause started coming around which cause terrible insomina, sweats and anxiety, a terrible lawsuit with my ex, and then my teenage son became an addict---all pushed me into feeling like I could not cope with the debilitating anxiety. Now I take 1 to 2 mg at night along with Restoril. Sometimes I take a little more to get to sleep because my body has become habituated to the restoril and xanax. I have a good doctor that keeps tabs on things so I just have to trust her that she will help me when and if the time comes to get off them.


----------



## 14416

Yes, what I was describing was a physiological "physical" dependence. That's what happens. It definitely should not be confused with addiction. Addiction is entirely different.There are ways to come off the medicine without problems. If your Dr. knows what she's doing, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Tiss

Thanks SSS, I will come off them some day but not today!


----------



## 14416

Yeah, and you shouldn't have a problem if you follow the guidelines.The problem a lot of people have is they do it too quickly. It needs to be a slow, gradual process.Don't worry about coming off of them, if they are serving you well now, you could take them for the rest of your life if you wanted to.But, if you ever need to come off of them, don't worry, it's 100% possible







!I hope you have a great day. Take care.


----------



## Guest

Grant - you do talk alot of common sence - thank you - Tiss I think you have to be very pragmatic about the medications you take - I am - I look at it - right, so I'm on 30mg Mitrazapene - on that, I'm well, working, busy, happy and a good mum and wife - off them - I don't know - I do know that less than a year ago, I was so depressed that I attempted to kill myself - weighing up the balance - I know which state I'd rather be in.Granted, anti-d's and valium are 2 different "animals" but you must be kinder to yourself - if you are operating reasonably succesfully on the medications that you are on and without them, the prospect (At the moment) is too terrifying - well, theres your answer for the moment.Lots of luck - life is a tough old bugger isn't it - but, you can see - you are FAR from alone.Sue


----------



## Rowe2

FYI..Evie and Kamie are no longer on the board, but Evie and I stay in touch from time to time. The posts are very old.


----------



## madge

Anti-depressants can have nasty withdrawal symptoms too. After enduring the side effects of Zoloft (hand tremors, internal shaking a few hours after taking the pill, weight gain, and total loss of libido) for almost two years, My doctor told me to taper off. I tapered slowly, as per his directions, but still had ringing ears, dizziness, visual lag, and muscle pain. The withdrawal lasted for over a month. I now take a small dose of clonazepam at bedtime when I get anxiety or panic attacks. It works much better for me than an SSRI did, and no side effects at all. Guess everyone is different, but SSRIs aren't for me.


----------



## Guest

Madge I think you've hit the nail on the head = SSRI's aren't for everyone but work wonders for many. I take an SSRI-type derivative for depression, Mitrazapene (not sure what the brand name is in the States) and basically, its saved my life but I know some people have terrible side-effects and it is also worth noting that it can take between 6-8 weeks to work, certainly took about 6 weeks for me.Sue


----------



## 21185

SueVI believe the equivalent here is Remeron.


----------

